# Fastmanager vs TWorks Manager Features



## susu (May 20, 2011)

trying to decide between Fastmanager and Tworks manager. Has anyone used both programs to compare features. I like the way tworks handles the workflow process, but am concerned with support issues.


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

susu said:


> trying to decide between Fastmanager and Tworks manager. Has anyone used both programs to compare features. I like the way tworks handles the workflow process, but am concerned with support issues.


I know this post is almost a year old, but what did you end up doing? we're pretty much down to the same decision. the advice on here is all over the board and there's probably good reason for that.

PM me if you can share some info. thanks!


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Look at Tee Cal. We have been very happy with it. Might switch to Business Tools from inksoft because of the cloud, but Tee Cal is very good, great support, easy to use.

TeeCal - Shop Management Software For The ScreenPrinting and Embroidery Industry


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

I looked at both and contemplated hard, got demonstrations at trade shows of both. Went with Fast Manager because T-Works (at least at the time), was short some features we needed. Have been using Fast Manager for four years and it has worked well and has made things a lot easier and more organized. Support when we've needed it has been good. I don't regret the decision we made. Hope this helps.


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

keepitspinning said:


> I looked at both and contemplated hard, got demonstrations at trade shows of both. Went with Fast Manager because T-Works (at least at the time), was short some features we needed. Have been using Fast Manager for four years and it has worked well and has made things a lot easier and more organized. Support when we've needed it has been good. I don't regret the decision we made. Hope this helps.


yes this helps very much, thank you! we decided to go with Fastmanager. i sent an email and made a phone call to T-Works 3 days ago and never got a reply. so the choice became easy. I'm glad to hear from someone that has used it for a while and is still happy with their choice!


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

levelonegraphics said:


> yes this helps very much, thank you! we decided to go with Fastmanager. i sent an email and made a phone call to T-Works 3 days ago and never got a reply. so the choice became easy. I'm glad to hear from someone that has used it for a while and is still happy with their choice!


I've been looking to answer the same question. Which version of Fastmanager did you go with and now 4 days later are you still pleased with your decision?


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

haven't had a chance to really dig into it yet, but so far no regrets, went with the pro version.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

levelonegraphics said:


> haven't had a chance to really dig into it yet, but so far no regrets, went with the pro version.


Do you integrate with Quickbooks? If so, any problems?


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

abetterimage said:


> Do you integrate with Quickbooks? If so, any problems?


still in the process of getting setup....in my "spare" time....but did load our customer list from QuickBooks and it integrated seamlessly.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

I was expecting the integration to be semi seamless, but it was nothing like that. Ended up never doing it. I was expecting to transfer our first year of using it (for income tax purposes) into Quick Books and it was going to save me time.
Unfortunatly Quick Books has to be set up for Quick Books and the way I had everything set up with all types of apparel broken down into categories, it wouldn't work. 
I'm sue it will work, I just did,t take the gamble of jumping through all of the hoops changing Quuick Books to work with Fast Manager, not having it work, and having to go back and redo everything. 
Fast Managers support in this area is weak. They tell you to consult your accountant or Quick Books professional.


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

if that's the case I don't blame you. I'm not looking to use Fastmanager to replace QB for the accounting portion of it. we really needed something to better handle quotes, work orders, art work, inventory, etc., all things QB doesn't do at all or very well for me. support has been fine for us so far but like I said we're in the early stages of getting this up and running.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

Fast Manger is great for all of the things you mentioned. We've been using it for four or five years now and would be lost without it. Support for the program itself has been good for us as well.
I understand that they are not accountants of experts with Quick Books, but it should be divulged up front that "your accounting methods may have to be adapted to the program" to work.
I waited until the last minute to try to get it to work, and decided I did not have the time do try it, and then potentially do it over, so I didn't and haven't.
I know it would be quicker once it worked, but I don't really have the 10, 20 30 hours or whatever it will take to make all of the adaption changes needed, and then possible screw up what already works for me.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Printavo only uses AlphaBroder and SANMAR. The rep tells me that they manually import everything and do not use EDI like the others. Slow motion is a deal killer for us.


----------

